
Why is most intellectual work done for free? - sharemywin
Open source: beg for tips<p>Youtube content: Lotto<p>Startups: lotto<p>Blogs: lotto<p>Affiliate Sales: Lotto<p>Q&#x2F;A sites: lotto
======
buboard
Because there is no easy way to pay for it that competes with cash -yet.

